

Fifty Years of Databases (2012) - yorp
http://wp.sigmod.org/?p=688

======
platz
"the origins of the standard architecture for OLTP, which is row-based, and
says it’s no longer optimal for any of the use cases that it is applied to. He
proceeds to describe some research he has done, showing that row-based
databases spend about 90 percent of their time acquiring and releasing locks,
buffer management, and other activities that could be characterized as
overhead in comparison to main task of reading and writing data. These
results, which in Stonebraker’s view are intrinsic to the row-based
architecture, require a new architecture to overcome. The discussion proceeds
to a new database architecture, known as “NewSQL” or “NewOLTP,” which is
single-threaded, lock-free, doesn’t require disk I/O in the critical path, and
can scale out to a large multiple node cluster. Stonebraker criticizes the
eventual consistency model that some NoSQL distributed systems employ and he
defends the ACID guarantees as a superior model."

[http://www.se-radio.net/2013/12/episode-199-michael-
stonebra...](http://www.se-radio.net/2013/12/episode-199-michael-stonebraker/)

~~~
ddorian43
he's describing voltdb (that he built)

~~~
ericfrenkiel
plus MemSQL, a YC company =)

~~~
_delirium
Two others are Google Spanner [1] and FoundationDB [2].

[1] see [http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/9/24/google-spanners-
mo...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/9/24/google-spanners-most-
surprising-revelation-nosql-is-out-and.html)

[2] [https://foundationdb.com/acid-claims](https://foundationdb.com/acid-
claims)

------
maxdemarzi
>> In addition, IDS and other network systems encoded what we now think of as
the “joins” between different kinds of records as part of the database
structure rather than specifying them in each query. \--

This is basically Neo4j and other graph databases.

See:
[http://maxdemarzidotcom.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/screen-s...](http://maxdemarzidotcom.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/screen-
shot-2012-08-13-at-7-40-20-pm.png)

Those "R1", "R2"s in the picture... those are your "joins".

------
taspeotis

        IDS: The first NoSQL data store? In 1962 (sigmod.org)
        1 point by yorp 3 minutes ago | flag | cached | share | discuss
    

NoSQL doesn't appear anywhere on that page. The title should be

    
    
        Fifty Years of Databases (2012)

~~~
dang
Right. We changed it back.

Submitters: please don't editorialize in titles.

~~~
taspeotis
Thanks.

I flag submissions with questionable titles. I believe this is the right thing
to do, but what about after the title is changed? Does it still show up in a
queue? Should I unflag submissions if I notice the title is changed?

~~~
dang
Sure, if the reason why you flagged a story gets fixed, unflagging it is a
good idea.

